# What can you do when someone tries to steal your dog?



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! I'm sorry for my bad English. Hope you understand. I didn't know where to post this thread. Sorry that it's not on the right place. 
Yesterday evening I was out with my two dogs - male working line(dark sable) 7 years old and female rescued 3 months ago young female. And I'm 18 years old.
The two were playing off leash near a car parking in the park where we usually go. It was almost dark so I needed to be near the car park where there is some lighting. I noticed a car on the parking in which were staying two men. They were going in and out of the car 3-4 times. My male ignores strangers, but my female loves all people. They must have noticed that she's friendly to everyone, who wants to pet her if they were been watching us for some days/weeks.
When they went out of their car for the 3rd or 4th time, they whistled to my female which was sniffing something near their car. I thought they wanted they just wanted to pet her but they grabed her and tried to put her into the car's back seat. I immediately shouted what are the doing and they didn't respond. As my boy heard me shouting at them he suddenly rushed at them, jumped and the one of those men was thrown down and bit by him on the arm. My girl got free and ran towards me. I called my boy, whit whom we trained protection a little bit with a trainer after dealing with his aggression issue last year. They got into the car and got away. I remember the car number, but I'm not sure of it, because it was difficult to see it clearly in the dark.
They didn't look like local gypsies, they looked like refugees... So what can I do, how to prove that they tried to steal my dog. There weren't any people...and my male bit the one guy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Dolf, sorry this happened, but very glad your boy took charge. Where are you located? Can you not contact the local police and let them know 'dog nappers' tried to take one of your dogs, maybe this would save someone elses dog. Good luck


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is ok too. I would see about contacting the authorities. I also would not go back to that area for a while, especially in the dark. They could be very mad they got bit and have a weapon on them next time to hurt and/or kill the dogs and you. They can even put poison down if they are crazy enough. I wouldn't put much past them at this point. Stay safe!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Report it to the police and be careful for sure


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow and they saw you standing there. I'm glad everyone is okay. I agree is a good idea to call the police and give them a description of then men and and vehicle. These guys are up to no good it's possible, a call can prevent a future crime.


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

I love the way your male dog went and protected his friend! Good for him, well done! Hope that guy he bit hurts and will have some scars to remind him of what he tried to do!!!


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I talked with my father's friend, who works in the police. He told me that dog napping is some kind of 'business' in our region. I have heard before of stealing baby dogs or little dogs left outside in their yards. But as you say, I was there and nevertheless those guys tried to steal my dog. I'm 1,70cm tall and 55kg, so they must have underestimeted me and my male working line killing machine 
When the dog nappers can't sell a dog, they would want ransom from the owners who have posted on the Internet that their dog is stolen or lost. The police officer also told me about one of their victims - a husky, which the dog nappers kept thirsty and hungry for days till owners contacted them and got back their dog when they payed the nappers the ransom, they wanted. Owners couldn't prove that those gypsies had stolen the husky.
But I think those guys aren't local gypsies... I told the officer what's their possible car number was, etc. 
I warned the people with dogs, who I know to be careful for now when they go for a walk in this area and to keep the dogs on a leash.
My boy is trained not to eat anything which he finds on the ground and which is gaven by strangers. They can't poison him, but could kill him if they are back 'prapared'. He won't run away from people which threat him or his family. He'll attack and probably won't back down till the attackers kill him.
We used to train protection with police dogs and their trainers. He can't be scared even if there are flying bullets, which is bad, because he wouldn't be able to understand that he risks his life too much...
http://prikachi.com/images/406/7866406z.jpg


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Dolf - The part that worries me is that these strangers had come there several times to watch you and your dogs.

Because of that, I would find a new place to take the dogs. If you could get permission to use someone's field (a private property) at least until your girl grows up it would be better. 

Nice work by you and your male! Word should travel among the dog thieves that the bite happened and hopefully, you have earned a "don't mess with us" reputation.

I bet your local newspaper would be happy to print a short article in order to warn others of this problem and your father's law enforcement friend could possibly add to it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dolf said:


> I talked with my father's friend, who works in the police. He told me that dog napping is some kind of 'business' in our region. I have heard before of stealing baby dogs or little dogs left outside in their yards. But as you say, I was there and nevertheless those guys tried to steal my dog. I'm 1,70cm tall and 55kg, so they must have underestimeted me and my male working line killing machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These villains have such bravo they seem over confident as if they had much practice. It is good you reported it. I bet the memory of your dog biting them-will always cause them a hesitation as they consider their next victim.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am very happy for you that these criminals did not get your girl. It's wonderful that your boy was able to protect her and get her back. Stonevintage had a very good suggestion that you take your dogs somewhere else to play. Also consider keeping them on a leash all the time in that neighborhood.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just another thought: if you report it to the police and it becomes a case, the criminals may sue you for being bitten by your dog. 
I am happy that your dog knew what to do.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> As my boy heard me shouting at them he suddenly rushed at them, jumped and the one of those men was thrown down and bit by him on the arm. My girl got free and ran towards me. I called my boy, whit whom we trained protection a little bit with a trainer after dealing with his aggression issue last year.


Pretty annoying ,people trying to thieve a dog in public like that. Glad your dog had it covered.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Just another thought: if you report it to the police and it becomes a case, the criminals may sue you for being bitten by your dog.
> I am happy that your dog knew what to do.


It sounds like OP is in Europe. I'd guess Germany. Lawsuit mania hasn't really taken hold there (although from what I'm hearing, it's growing). Definitely an important thing to keep in mind for the rest of us, though.

This is one of those cases where I think LongFisher and I would be in agreement on what "should" be done.


----------

